# Orthopaedic bed



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm looking for an orthopaedic bed for my senior dog. I can't find any in-person to see the quality so I have to order online. Very difficult to see if a $80 bed is any less quality than a $175 bed from a photo - especially when I'm looking for something firm (not so much looks). I'm also considering a Yeti bed (friend has one and says it's very nice...and they are on sale)...
So many on Amazon.... 

Recommendations?


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Lee, I bought my dog this when he was diagnosed with osteosarcoma. It is the best bed I ever bought, it doesn’t retain dog hair on top portion.. everything wipes right off it, it holds form fairly well. I bought a second for mine now. Really happy, Rens had them once to. My dogs never had interest in beds until these.









Memory foam dog cloud pillow, 2 sizes


Ultimate crowd favorite - Human quality 100% memory foam pillow Removable zippered coverOrthopedic bed for growing pups, elderly pets and everyone in betweenBest hip & joint supportPrevents back pains & achesPet friendly fabrics that fur doesn't stick toProtective liner and stylish spare covers...




canada.beonebreed.com


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

thanks, looking for something more 'ortho' like - kwim? firmer like a mattress? She has lots of beds currently (calming bed, raised bed, outdoor bed...) just wanted something for nighttime sleeping.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> thanks, looking for something more 'ortho' like - kwim? firmer like a mattress? She has lots of beds currently (calming bed, raised bed, outdoor bed...) just wanted something for nighttime sleeping.


Google Serta and Sealy. They both make dog mattresses/beds.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We just had a big dog bed discussion here:








Dog Bed Recommendations


Hello GSD Friends! After a search on board threads, it seems like it has been a while since a discussion on dog beds. Any specific suggestions for a 75 lb / 3 yo pup? I am leaning toward memory foam. Our dog unfortunately has knee pain issues. Here is a couple I've but they seemed on the...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually went with the Carolina Bed linked in the discussion above. Vienna seems to like it 
If you select Red color its much cheaper:

*CAROLINA PET Four Season Jamison Memory Foam Pillow Dog Bed w/Removable Cover, Blue, Medium - Chewy.com*
Buy Carolina Pet Four Season Jamison Memory Foam Pillow Dog Bed w/Removable Cover, Blue, Medium at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!







www.chewy.com


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Crib mattress (as I said in the other thread) Second hand one works fine. I got mine free. Check Freecycle or Craig's list.


----------

